# ******AN EVENING IN CHAT******



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*SUNDAY 24TH AUGUST 2008*​
*IN CHAT ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
*8PM TIL BEDTIME*​
​


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

9pm is my bedtime   

Will try and stay up specially to chat !!?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Changed


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely, will put it in my calendar - the last one was fun  

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Great I hope to get there this time, now I have my donors spare laptop
L x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Much as I would love to join you lovely ladies for a chat on the sofa, I'll be chilling with cocktails in a beach bar in Barbados!!! Counting the days...

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Will try and remember - am off to see George Michael on the 25th so might be a bit hyper!!!
R x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Count me in this time - i've managed to get access to the chat room at last !!  

Dottie - cocktails in barbados sounds great !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

does bump mean not happening sorry not used to all the speak!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

are we chatting this eve? I just logged in but no sign of singles sofa?

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

i had a look as well, but couldn't see the singles sofa either 

Lou-Ann x


----------

